# Voltaje alto en catodo de válvula 50l6gt. Radio Howard 901A.



## Danielschenck (Jun 5, 2020)

Gracias por aceptarme en este foro.
Les comento. Estoy tratando de reparar una radio Howard modelo 901 a. La misma funciona a 110 volt.
Cómo tenía el filamento quemado puse un diodo 1n4007 con una resistencia en serie de 330 ohm y entre pata dos y tres una de 39 ohm 2 watt para filamentos.
Después de cambiar electrolíticos y capacitores de papel y una resistencia de 220 k que va de la pata 6 de la 12sq7gt a +B ( el resto está bien) la radio prende pero está muda. Tocando con un destornillador la pata 5 o la 8 de la 12sa7 se sintoniza alguna estación pero luego se desvanece.
Las tensiones de placa están bien menos la de la 50l6 que me da 120 volt en placa y 85 volt continua en el catodo. Sacando la válvula me da el mismo voltaje en el catodo cundo tendría que tener 8.5 volt.
La pregunta es que puede ser . Si es alguna conexión incorrecta en la alimentacion. 
Me faltó decir que no tengo mucho conocimiento. He arreglado algunas radios y voy aprendiendo de paso leyendo bastante del tema.


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 5, 2020)

Supongo que estas midiendo con respecto a tierra, puede estar abierta la resistencia de cátodo, si sacando la válvula, sigues teniendo tensión en cátodo, puede ser que el zócalo esté mal


----------



## Danielschenck (Jun 5, 2020)

Gracias por el dato me voy a fijar. Mido entre el catodo y el cable que va a la llave de encendido ( - B creo disculpe mi ignorancia ja) el otro cable de la alimentación va a la pata 2 de la rectificadora. Eso me dice el esquema que también me muestra las tensiones que tiene que tener. En este caso 95 v en la placa y 8.5 v en el catodo.
Y como me doy cuenta que el zócalo está estropeado? Mido que no haya continuidad entre las patas levantando las conexiones?


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 5, 2020)

Generalmente el chasis del equipo es el negativo; el zócalo, pudo haber sufrido alguna descarga y haber rasgos de carbonizado, o tierra acumulada y que por el ambiente este húmedo, entre sus pines, todo esto con las debidas precauciones, porque son voltajes peligrosos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 5, 2020)

Danielschenck dijo:


> Gracias por aceptarme en este foro.
> Les comento. Estoy tratando de reparar una radio Howard modelo 901 a. La misma funciona a 110 volt.
> Cómo tenía el filamento quemado puse un diodo 1n4007 con una resistencia en serie de 330 ohm y entre pata dos y tres una de 39 ohm 2 watt para filamentos.
> Después de cambiar electrolíticos y capacitores de papel y una resistencia de 220 k que va de la pata 6 de la 12sq7gt a +B ( el resto está bien) la radio prende pero está muda. Tocando con un destornillador la pata 5 o la 8 de la 12sa7 se sintoniza alguna estación pero luego se desvanece.
> ...


Hola a todos , caro Don Danielschenck como puedes tener 85V en lo catodo de la 50L6 si ese estas conectado a un resistor de 150Ohmios para tierra o masa ??
O estas medindo algo equivocadamente o ese resistor de 150 Ohmios en realidad si queda abierto y hay alguna fuga de curriente internamente a lo capacitor electrolictico "C1"  , debemos recordar que el es en realidad 3 capacitores electrolicticos distintos en un unico encapsulado y hay alta tensión en los otros dos capacitores .
!Saludos desde Brasil!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Danielschenck (Jun 5, 2020)

Que tal. Gracias por los consejos. Daniel lopes .ya cambié los eletroliticos y la resistencia de cátodo de la 50l6 . También cambié todos los de pApel que estaban con la cera como derretida. Si la puedo hacer andar después me dedicaré a disfrazar los capacitores con los cartones originales pa que se vea bonita ja.


----------



## Danielschenck (Jun 6, 2020)

Hola. Medi de nuevo en el catodo de la 50l6 tensión sin la válvula y baja a cero. Pareciera que se descargará el electrolítico. Con la válvula puesta vuelve a subir a 85 volt cc. En pata 3 placa que viene del primario del transformador sin válvula marca 165 volt igual en pata 4 rejilla 2. Con la válvula 120 en placa y 85 en rejilla 2.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 6, 2020)

Danielschenck dijo:


> Hola. Medi de nuevo en el catodo de la 50l6 tensión sin la válvula y baja a cero. Pareciera que se descargará el electrolítico. Con la válvula puesta vuelve a subir a 85 volt cc. En pata 3 placa que viene del primario del transformador sin válvula marca 165 volt igual en pata 4 rejilla 2. Con la válvula 120 en placa y 85 en rejilla 2.


Bueno , si hay 85Voltios en lo catodo de la 50L6 con esa enchufada en su zocalo entonses lo resistor de catodo NO tiene mas 150 Ohmios ( ese si desvalorizo o si queda abierto) , portanto hay que chequearlo.
Otro punto , si hay 85 Voltios sobre lo resistor de catodo (150 Ohmios) y ese estas bueno eso levantaria humo imediatamente porque la potencia dicipada serias de aproximadamete 48W o sea 96 veses lo que el puede dicipar !
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 6, 2020)

Buenos Días, recién leo la publicación, y bien por el esquema publicado, pero falta agregar fotos claras, y nítidas del receptor.-
Danielschenck, es correcto todo lo indicado por los colegas, pero una de las primeras cosas que hay que hacer  es probar las válvulas, pueden encender, pero eso no significa que estén bien, ¿ probaste como corresponde la 50L6 ?, podría ser que aunque encienda, algunos de sus electrodos estén internamente en corto, y de ahí el problema.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Danielschenck (Jun 6, 2020)

La válvula 50l6 ni bien se prende la radio genera sonido.en el parlante por lo que considero que amplifica . Luego de pocos segundos queda muda. Tocando la pata 5 de la 12sa7 se escucha radio pero se desvanece en uno o dos minutos. ¿Hay alguna manera de cerciorar el funcionamiento de las válvulas sin probador?.


----------



## Danielschenck (Jun 7, 2020)

Hola con respecto a la amplificadora 50l6 GT probé otra que tenía y sigue dando voltaje en el catodo. Tengo una 70l7gt también la probé usando la sección amplificadora y cambiando la conexión del cátodo a pata 6. El resto es igual salvó la tensión de filamento . Conseguí el mismo resultado. Sigue con los 85 v en el catodo y se escucha radio al tocar la pata 5 de la 12sa7.


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 7, 2020)

No soy experto en válvula pero creo que no nos "cierra" el tema de los 85Vdc en cátodo como caída de tensión entre sus extremos de una resistencia de 150Ω(ya te adelantaron la potencia que debería disipar y figura en el esquema de 1/2W).
Yo comenzaría por desconectar el capacitor de paso de 0.01uF de la grilla P:5 y mediría entre los extremos de los dos terminales de dicha resistencia de 150Ω que caída de tensión hay cuando esta a régimen de trabajo(caliente).


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 7, 2020)

Bueno luego de la sugerencia brindada, que revise resistencia de cátodo o zócalo, pienso que esta tomando mal las lecturas, el punto de masa, tierra o ground, no está siendo utilizado y mide con respecto a otro punto, si habría 85v en cátodo, no solo se quemaria  esa resistencia y de no suceder eso, el tubo se pondría al rojo; sin los conocimientos adecuados, no me atrevería a más.


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 7, 2020)

moises calderon dijo:


> Bueno luego de la sugerencia brindada, que revise resistencia de cátodo o zócalo, pienso que esta tomando mal las lecturas, el punto de masa, tierra o ground, no está siendo utilizado y mide con respecto a otro punto, si habría 85v en cátodo, no solo se quemaria  esa resistencia y de no suceder eso, el tubo se pondría al rojo; sin los conocimientos adecuados, no me atrevería a más.


Es probable como dices que esté tomando mal, o en terminales equivocados las lecturas, pero suponiendo que sea así, con 85 Vcc de tensión de cátodo, esa haría a la grilla (g1) más, o menos 85 voltios negativos respecto del cátodo ( autobias/ selfbias/ autopolarización catódica), por lo cual la corriente de placa sería prácticamente nula, por ende nada se pondría rojo, directamente la válvula no amplifica.


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 7, 2020)

Bueno quizás no tome en cuenta lo de g1, pero no debería haber 85 v en cátodo, así este abierta la r respectiva, a menos la, válvula tenga cortos o fugas internas, con la r en condiciones, no debería haber ese voltaje.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 9, 2020)

Sugiero se tome la medición directamente sobre los terminales de la resistencia de 150 ohms.
Si realmente hubiesen 85V en cátodo, también habrían 85V sobre la R de 150 ohms y esto generaría un corriente de 0,6 A que, evidentemente haría volar la R en pedazos. PW = I^2 R = 47.04W.

NOTA: Se considera tierra o mejor dicho "común" el contacto de esa R al otro lado del que va a K de la 50L6. Por lo tanto, las mediciones deben tomarse con referencia a ese punto. En el diagrama no indica que ese punto sea masa, pero puede ser una omisión.


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 9, 2020)

mcrven dijo:


> NOTA: Se considera tierra o mejor dicho "común" el contacto de esa R al otro lado del que va a K de la 50L6. Por lo tanto, las mediciones deben tomarse con referencia a ese punto. En el diagrama no indica que ese punto sea masa, pero puede ser una omisión.



Ciertos receptores universales (ambas corrientes) fueron desarrollados para minimizar probabilidades de cortocircuitos, esto se ha logrado haciendo que el chasis quede aislado de* -B*, y por ende de la linea de sumistro eléctrico.-

El receptor publicado en este post es un ejemplo de ello.-

No hay omisión, ese punto al que se hace referencia es* -B*, y precisamente en este circuito, *-b* está aislado del chasis (masa, tierra),* -B* está conectado al chasis (masa,tierra) a través del capacitor de 0.2 uF 600V, el cual prácticamente no presenta impedancia a las corrientes de R.F., por lo que, para efectos de ellas, las conexiones a masa (chasis) son lo mismo que tierra, en cambio como la impedancia del capacitor es alta para las bajas frecuencias, este impide el paso de ellas desde *-B *al chasis (masa, tierra).-

Ver imagen :

​Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 9, 2020)

Por razones de seguridad, es innegable en este caso que el chasis no será Ground para DC, pero debe haber una barra común aislada del chasis para ese proposito, y uno de los terminales de la resistencia de cátodo, debe ir a ese punto, saludos.


----------



## Danielschenck (Jun 9, 2020)

Hola a todos!. Da gusto leer las respuestas para ir aprendiendo. Recuerdo de chico en mi pueblo visitaba el taller de salvador al frente de mi casa y veía las radios con sus lámparas prendidas y realmente era fascinante. También cuando iba a comprar leche a lo de Pérez que aparte de ordeñar hacia service de radio y televisión observaba todas las radios esperando su reparación. Justamente está radio me la dió su mujer hace poco. 
Según leí en las especificaciones del diagrama( después subo la foto) se leían los voltajes sobre -B y el electrodo correspondiente. Midiendo sobre tierra del chasis no me da voltaje . Después les comento que los voltajes cuando pueda ponerme a revisar.


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 9, 2020)

moises calderon dijo:


> pero debe haber una barra común aislada del chasis para ese proposito, y uno de los terminales de la resistencia de cátodo, debe ir a ese punto, saludos.



Sí, es obvio, es lo que mencioné antes, es muy común en las universales de mayor calidad, cuyos chasis han sido aislados de -B a través de un capacitor, es una barra ómnibus, hecha con alambre de cobre de diámetro de +- 2 mm, y aislado entre extremos , o con un puente largo de conexiones.-
También hay receptores que usan puentes cortos, y que luego están interconectados, y cuyo resultado, y fin, es el mismo.-
¡¡¡ Esa barra ómnibus es lo que está remarcado con* celeste y trazo más grueso *en el gráfico que publiqué : ver post # 17 !!!


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 10, 2020)

Los comentarios que realizo, no son con el fin de demostrar quien sabe más, sino aclarar y orientar para que solucionen de manera rápida y segura las dudas, no vayan a ser mal interpretados mis comentarios.


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 10, 2020)

Danielschenk, publico nuevamente el circuito del Receptor Howard 901A, fijate que me parece que está más nítido que el que publicaste, esto ayudará a verlo más claro, por otra parte lo acompaño con la alineación correspondiente, donde en una tabla están las tensiones que deben tener las válvulas para ese circuito específicamente.-
Espero que te sea útil ☺!

​Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Danielschenck (Jun 10, 2020)

Rorschach dijo:


> Danielschenk, publico nuevamente el circuito del Receptor Howard 901A, fijate que me parece que está más nítido que el que publicaste, esto ayudará a verlo más claro, por otra parte lo acompaño con la alineación correspondiente, donde en una tabla están las tensiones que deben tener las válvulas para ese circuito específicamente.-
> Espero que te sea útil ☺!
> Ver el archivo adjunto 191933
> Ver el archivo adjunto 191934​Saludos Cordiales
> Rorschach


Muchas gracias!


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 11, 2020)

Danielschenck dijo:


> Muchas gracias!



De nada !!!
Si quieres, puedes ver :  Reparación y restauración de combinado a válvulas.

La publicación está dividida en 3 partes, si lo lees completo podrá servirte de guía, para luego detectar fallas en los receptores valvulares que repares.

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Danielschenck (Jun 12, 2020)

Hola a todos gracias por los datos. El problema de los 85 volt en el catodo de la 50l6gt era un capacitor de 0.05 microf que estaba intercalado entre la salida del resistor de 150 ohm y el -B general. Cuando cambie capacitores de papel cambié también ese sin ponerme a pensar para que estaba ahí. Ahora se normalizó el voltaje dando 5.3 v lo que sería - 5.3 volt en grilla control . Si bien la radio sigue sin andar tocando el viene central de potenciometro se escucha un sonido fuerte en el parlante. Tendré que ponerme a revisar las otras etapas ahora. También cambié el capacitor que va al chasis de la línea - B que era de valor muy alto( 0.5 microf) por otro de 0.2 microf como dice el esquema.
Quise decir borne del potenciometro.


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 13, 2020)

Danielschenck dijo:


> El problema de los 85 volt en el catodo de la 50l6gt era un capacitor de 0.05 microf que estaba intercalado entre la salida del resistor de 150 ohm y el -B general.



Cuando dices que un capacitor de 0.05 uF estaba intercalado entre la "salida" del resistor de 150 ohms, y  "-B", quiero interpretar que el capacitor estaba conectado en serie, es raro, muy raro.-
Envío un esquema con el capacitor grande, y en rojo, interpretando que es así lo que quisiste decir.-
Confirma, si es así, o no, y si es que no, como.-
Gracias !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 13, 2020)

Rorschach dijo:


> Cuando dices que un capacitor de 0.05 uF estaba intercalado entre la "salida" del resistor de 150 ohms, y  "-B", quiero interpretar que el capacitor estaba conectado en serie, es raro, muy raro.-
> Envío un esquema con el capacitor grande, y en rojo, interpretando que es así lo que quisiste decir.-
> Confirma, si es así, o no, y si es que no, como.-
> Gracias !
> Ver el archivo adjunto 192080


Quizaz sea algun "gato" inserido en lo pasado por algun "tecnico de la vida" , Jajajajajajajaja.
Att,
DanielLopes.


Danielschenck dijo:


> Hola a todos gracias por los datos. El problema de los 85 volt en el catodo de la 50l6gt era un capacitor de 0.05 microf que estaba intercalado entre la salida del resistor de 150 ohm y el -B general. Cuando cambie capacitores de papel cambié también ese sin ponerme a pensar para que estaba ahí. Ahora se normalizó el voltaje dando 5.3 v lo que sería - 5.3 volt en grilla control . Si bien la radio sigue sin andar tocando el viene central de potenciometro se escucha un sonido fuerte en el parlante. Tendré que ponerme a revisar las otras etapas ahora. También cambié el capacitor que va al chasis de la línea - B que era de valor muy alto( 0.5 microf) por otro de 0.2 microf como dice el esquema.
> Quise decir borne del potenciometro.


Hola a todos , caroDon Danielschenck te recomendo chequear los transformadores de FI (455KHz)  y tanbien lo oscilador local ( ese trabaja "FI" o 455KHz arriba de la frequenzia de recepción ( frequenzia recebida).
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 13, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Quizaz sea algun "gato" inserido en lo pasado por algun "tecnico de la vida" , Jajajajajajajaja.
> Att,
> DanielLopes.
> 
> ¡¡¡ Misterios de la ciencia !!!


----------



## Danielschenck (Jun 13, 2020)

Rorschach dijo:


> Cuando dices que un capacitor de 0.05 uF estaba intercalado entre la "salida" del resistor de 150 ohms, y  "-B", quiero interpretar que el capacitor estaba conectado en serie, es raro, muy raro.-
> Envío un esquema con el capacitor grande, y en rojo, interpretando que es así lo que quisiste decir.-
> Confirma, si es así, o no, y si es que no, como.-
> Gracias !
> Ver el archivo adjunto 192080


Así estaba puesto efectivamente!!. Con mi conocimiento escaso cambié el viejo por uno nuevo sin saber para que estaba ahí. Evidentemente la radio tenía otras conexiones erroneas como la resistencia de 47 k que que va unida a la de 220k que sale de la pata 6 de la 12sq7. La de 47k no estaba y la de 220k estaba a masa, cuando el esquema indica que va a + B.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 13, 2020)

Danielschenck dijo:


> Así estaba puesto efectivamente!!. Con mi conocimiento escaso cambié el viejo por uno nuevo sin saber para que estaba ahí. Evidentemente la radio tenía otras conexiones erroneas como la resistencia de 47 k que que va unida a la de 220k que sale de la pata 6 de la 12sq7. La de 47k no estaba y la de 220k estaba a masa, cuando el esquema indica que va a + B.


Mas indicios aun que algun "técnico de la vida" andou manipulando ese equipo en algun tienpo pasado.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Danielschenck (Jun 16, 2020)

Hola a todos. Si bien solucione lo del voltaje del catodo de la 50l6 ahora hay nuevos problemas. 
Resulta que el + B decae inmediatamente cuando se prende la radio de 118 volt a no más de 45 volt. Esto lo medí entre la pata 4 de la 50l6 y negativo comun. Revise los electrolíticos del filtro ( probé con otros nuevos) , el transformador ( probé otro también), el primer transformador de Fi y sigue igual. Sacando la válvula 50l6 el voltaje se normaliza creo… porque da  160 volt en la pata 3 y 4 de la 50l6 . La pregunta es si será la válvula. Tengo 2 50l6 nomás y pasa lo mismo en lo dos casos. ( Aclaró probé todo eso de gusto me parece ya que con sacar la válvula y medir bastaba no cierto?)


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 16, 2020)

Danielschenck dijo:


> Hola a todos. Si bien solucione lo del voltaje del catodo de la 50l6 ahora hay nuevos problemas.
> Resulta que el + B decae inmediatamente cuando se prende la radio de 118 volt a no más de 45 volt. Esto lo medí entre la pata 4 de la 50l6 y negativo comun. Revise los electrolíticos del filtro ( probé con otros nuevos) , el transformador ( probé otro también), el primer transformador de Fi y sigue igual. Sacando la válvula 50l6 el voltaje se normaliza creo… porque da  160 volt en la pata 3 y 4 de la 50l6 . La pregunta es si será la válvula. Tengo 2 50l6 nomás y pasa lo mismo en lo dos casos. ( Aclaró probé todo eso de gusto me parece ya que con sacar la válvula y medir bastaba no cierto?)


Bueno mi recuerdo tener lido en tu premero post que canbiaste la valvula rectificadora 35Z5 por un diodo 1N4007 mas  un resistor de 330 Ohmios en série .
Quizaz la quieda excesiva de tensión sea por causa dese resistor de 330 Ohmios en série , tente canbiarlo por otro de valor mas bajo , algo en torno de 10 Ohmios.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 16, 2020)

Danielschenck dijo:


> Hola a todos. Si bien solucione lo del voltaje del catodo de la 50l6 ahora hay nuevos problemas.
> Resulta que el + B decae inmediatamente cuando se prende la radio de 118 volt a no más de 45 volt. Esto lo medí entre la pata 4 de la 50l6 y negativo comun. Revise los electrolíticos del filtro ( probé con otros nuevos) , el transformador ( probé otro también), el primer transformador de Fi y sigue igual. Sacando la válvula 50l6 el voltaje se normaliza creo… porque da  160 volt en la pata 3 y 4 de la 50l6 . La pregunta es si será la válvula. Tengo 2 50l6 nomás y pasa lo mismo en lo dos casos. ( Aclaró probé todo eso de gusto me parece ya que con sacar la válvula y medir bastaba no cierto?)


Danielschenck, es difícil guiarte, evidentemente es una radio bastante manoseada, vaya a saber por quien, debes hacer un esfuerzo, y enviar un dibujo a mano alzada de cómo están  conectados los componentes activos y pasivos, o sea diagramar el circuito tal cual está en la radio, y ahí veremos qué está pasando, si tienes las tensiones que dices ahora, algo está mal,  entonces la tensión de cátodo no lo solucionaste, porque si bien la tensión de cátodo te la da el resistor de cátodo, también  depende de la tensión de placa, por ende el valor hallado no es el correcto, debes revisar lo que has hecho en la rectificación, ¡¡¡ sigue lo que te dijo Daniel Lopes !!! 
Haz el diagrama !, y si es con fotos mejor.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 16, 2020)

Con el esquema, tiene todo más facil


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 16, 2020)

Danielschenck dijo:


> Hola a todos. Si bien solucione lo del voltaje del catodo de la 50l6 ahora hay nuevos problemas.
> Resulta que el + B decae inmediatamente cuando se prende la radio de 118 volt a no más de 45 volt. Esto lo medí entre la pata 4 de la 50l6 y negativo comun. Revise los electrolíticos del filtro ( probé con otros nuevos) , el transformador ( probé otro también), el primer transformador de Fi y sigue igual. Sacando la válvula 50l6 el voltaje se normaliza creo… porque da  160 volt en la pata 3 y 4 de la 50l6 . La pregunta es si será la válvula. Tengo 2 50l6 nomás y pasa lo mismo en lo dos casos. ( Aclaró probé todo eso de gusto me parece ya que con sacar la válvula y medir bastaba no cierto?)


Bueno cuanto a la tensión del pino 4 de la valvula 50L6 bajar de 160V ( en vacio) hasta 45 V con la valvula prendida (y funcionando) eso puede sener por causa del resistor de 2000 Ohmios entre los capacitores "C1" y "C2" que puede quedarse desvalorizado , asi debes chequearlo con auxilio de un multimetro.
En esa rama ( pino 4 de la 50L6) hay tanbien los devanados primarios de los dos transformadores de FI (455KHz) , quizaz desligando els provisoriamente a titulo de testes para saper si no son  los responsables por la excesiva quieda de tensión , hay que chequear.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 18, 2020)

Leyendo lo que escribió Daniel Lopes , debes verificar todo de nuevo, y relevar todo el circuito.-

Viendo los circuitos Howard, hay muchas versiones del modelo 901, como los: 901A (tu caso), 901AE, 901AH, 901AI, 901AM, 901AW, y 901AP.-

¿Estás seguro que el modelo del receptor es el 901A?

Cuando envié los valores de tensiones en el  mensaje # 22 (2do gráfico) :Voltaje alto en catodo de válvula 50l6gt. Radio Howard 901A., estos corresponden a todas las versiones, *menos a los modelos 901A, 901AE, y 901AP * .-
Ver :

​En el gráfico se puede apreciar que la tensión de grilla pantalla (g2) de la 50L6 es levemente mayor que la tensión de Placa (a), y eso está bien porque es una las variables que permiten los pentodos, una tensión levemente mayor de grilla pantalla (g2), respecto de la de placa, no influye en la corriente de esta última dentro de un cierto rango, de hecho sinfines de receptores de época tanto europeos como americanos han utilizado este método.-
Generalmente de +B se conecta directo a la grilla pantalla (g2), y de +B  también se conecta directo a uno de los dos terminales del primario de un transformador de salida simple, y el otro terminal a la placa de la válvula de salida, la resistencia eléctrica del bobinado primario genera una caída de tensión, esto hace en estos casos que la tensión de placa sea menor que la tensión de grilla pantalla(g2).

Observando detenidamente el circuito del 901A, está el resistor de 2000 ohms 1W entre los capacitores C1, y C2, y a la salida de dicho resistor, y C1 se alimenta el resto del circuito, y se observa que la grilla pantalla (g2) de la 50L6 se alimenta desde ahí, esto hace que esta tenga menos tensión que la placa, y esto también está bien, pues es otra de las variables que mencioné.-
Esto me hizo dar cuenta que el gráfico que publiqué anteriormente no pertenece al modelo 901A.-
Buscando en el libro pude encontrar el gráfico de valores de tensiones correspondientes para el modelo 901A.-
Ver:

​

Ahora si está bien  , porque para este circuito (901A), la tensión de grilla pantalla (g2) de la 50L6 es menor que la tensión de placa.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 18, 2020)

Hola a todos , caro Don Danielschenck te recomendo altamente a mirar ese link aca : http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/aver...ia/aula/archivos/repositorio//0/87/entero.pdf
En el hay un libro conpletisimo con ejelente clases de como andam los radios valvulados.
!Suerte en los estudios seguido de un bueno mantenimiento en tu radio!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Danielschenck (Jun 19, 2020)

Hola a todos. LA RADIO EMPEZÓ A FUNCIONAR!. Midiendo tensiones ví que en la pata 4 y 5 de la 12sq7 no había tensión. Viendo el circuito se me dió por sacar el blindaje del transformador de Fi. Antes los bobinados me habían dado continuidad pero en una segunda medida el bobinado que va a la pata 4 me dió resistencia distinta a la primera medición . Tocando los terminales ví que había falso contacto. Estaba mal la soldadura. Limpie repase soldadura y me dió la resistencia de alrededor de 30 ohm igual que el otro bobinado. Ahí empezó a andar.
También ví que las emisoras están un poco desfasadas y en algunas suena gangoso.
Se nota que han  toqueteados y movido los núcleos . También en el primer transformador de Fi estaba el zócalo partido al medio.  Habrán querido poner el blindaje a presión creo yo. 
En cuanto al modelo viendo fotos creo que corresponde el 901A. Yo seguí ese esquema. Si bien había mezcla en las conexiones, por ejemplo los capacitores de 300 picof estaban a - B  y no a chasis (modelo 901ai)  la mayoría correspondía al 901A.
Ahí pongo algunas fotos. Tengo que ver cómo ajusto las emisoras. Hay algún método si no se tiene instrumental?


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 19, 2020)

Danielschenck dijo:


> Tengo que ver cómo ajusto las emisoras. Hay algún método si no se tiene instrumental?



Danielschenk, ¿ leíste, o por lo menos hojeaste, el libro en pdf, que envió Daniel Lopes :
http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/aver...ia/aula/archivos/repositorio//0/87/entero.pdf 
En la lección XIII, Ajustes del receptor, ahí tienes para calibrar con instrumental, y * sin instrumental*, solo tienes que buscar, y leer.-

De paso, bien porque la radio funciona !!!, pero no explicaste nada de las bajísimas tensiones que tenías en la 50L6, ¿ lo solucionaste ?, ¿ mediste mal ?, o es algo que también quedo pendiente de revisar nuevamente, por favor, explícanos, para saber que era.-


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 19, 2020)

Danielscheck, me olvidé de comentar que están buenas las imágenes que enviaste , también sería interesante que envíes imágenes del interior del chasis, así se puede ver el conexionado del circuito, y sus componentes .-


----------



## Danielschenck (Jun 19, 2020)

Rorschach dijo:


> Danielscheck, me olvidé de comentar que están buenas las imágenes que enviaste , también sería interesante que envíes imágenes del interior del chasis, así se puede ver el conexionado del circuito, y sus componentes .-


Roschach. El problema del bajo voltaje de placa en la 50l6 lo solucioné cambiando el. Resistor en serie de 330ohm con el diodo por uno de 30 ohm . Me fijé y como usted dijo la  grilla 2 de la 50l6 se alimenta de la salida del filtro ( lo que sería el +B general) como está en el esquema para modelo 901a. También estaba quebrada una pata del capacitor de paso de la placa 6 de la 12sq7 a la pata 5 de la 50l6. Las fotos del chasis y la lectura de voltajes después las subo cuando acomode todo y quedé bien presentado.( Me gustaría meter los capacitores nuevos dentro de la carcasa de papel de los viejos pero me va a llevar bastante tiempo. Igual lo voy a hacer para que quede más agradable a la vista.)


----------



## mcrven (Jun 20, 2020)

EUREKA... como dijera Pitágoras...


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 20, 2020)

Fue Arquimedes, el autor de la expresión Eureja.
Eureka


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 20, 2020)

moises calderon dijo:


> Fue Arquimedes, el autor de la expresión Eureja.
> Eureka


!Foros de Electronica tanbien es cultura !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 20, 2020)

Platón se estaba dándo un baño , se tiró "un buzito" y al ver subir las burbujas dijo "Epur si huele" y redactó la teoría de la relatividad absoluta !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 20, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Platón se estaba dándo un baño , se tiró "un buzito" y al ver subir las burbujas dijo "Epur si huele" y redactó la teoría de la relatividad absoluta !


El tanbien podrias asciender un fosforito bien cierca de las burbujas para saper si era inflamable , Jajajajajajajjajajajajaja
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## fosforito (Jun 21, 2020)

me llamaron?  ja ja ja

chau f


----------



## Danielschenck (Jul 14, 2020)

Hola a todos!. Pude agarrar la radio nuevamente . Estoy arreglando el gabinete que tenía 2 rajaduras grandes y un pedacito faltante. Lo arregle con cianocrilato y masilla epoxi. Falta lijar y pintar. En el chasis voy metiendo todos los capacitores en las carcazas de los viejos. Me falta uno . Luego me quedaría el cable de alimentación, la conexión de antena y una resistencia de 1700 ohms que no pude conseguir y tiene 2 en serie. También remendé el cono del parlante estaba todo rajado. Muchas gracias por su desinteresada ayuda!. Después subo fotos cuando la termine.


----------

